# lables, lables...I need lables



## jamesterry (Aug 26, 2007)

Hello im starting a new T-shirt line if anyone knows a good lableing service for a small operation it would be greatly appreciated and thank you.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

labels with no minimums http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t24199.html


----------



## gotham (Aug 26, 2007)

Email [email protected] she is great


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I was happy with my Lucky Label order (cheap and extremely quick).


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can also check out clothinglabels4u.com


----------



## lbunsen (Jul 20, 2006)

Solmu said:


> I was happy with my Lucky Label order (cheap and extremely quick).


 
I have also used Lucky Label and they have been great!!! Customer Service is very good!


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I am also a Lucky Labels man, and am disappointed that they didn't have an affiliate program when I first discovered them 3 years ago....


----------



## mattarmstrong (May 12, 2007)

thanks so much....i was looking for a place in canada....this on (laven) is right around the corner!!!! cheers,


----------

